

Top universities by reputation 2013 - floetic
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/world-university-rankings/2013/reputation-ranking/range/01-50
Not that it really matters.
======
twiceaday
University of Waterloo is not in the top 100. Strange.

------
libria
Some info on the methodology here:
[http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/world-university-
ranki...](http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/world-university-
rankings/2013/reputation-ranking/methodology).

Seems highly subjective but more organized than a simple popularity contest. I
find it odd that Texas A&M and UF made this list while Dartmouth not at all.

------
minikomi
The drop off after the top 10 is brutal. Talk about a long tail..

~~~
joshAg
Forget top ten, look at the drop between 6 and 7!

------
goodcanadian
To me, the reputation ranking is much less interesting than their "World
University Rankings" which ranks on a lot more criteria than simply
reputation.

------
joshAg
i'm surprised berkeley topped stanford. Also, I wonder what oxford did to jump
ahead of both cal and stanford.

~~~
geebee
It's not that surprising when you consider the focus of the survey. The times
discounts undergraduate admissions. If you look at the strength and breadth of
PhD programs, Berkeley probably does have a very slight edge over Stanford,
though at that point it has more to do with research focus. I'm actually more
surprised with how low UMich's ranking is, since it also shows the typical
"public research university" pattern of ranking much higher at the
graduate/department level than the undergrad, largely due to in-state
admissions quotas and a larger undergraduate population.

Another thing to keep in mind when looking at these rankings... UCSF ranks
40th. This has nothing to do with the quality of UCSF as a research
institution, it's because UCSF is a health sciences campus. It's not
exclusively a med school - there are PhD programs as well, but there are no
undergraduates and by design it is not a general research university (there is
no electrical engineering or history department). UCSF is definitely not the
40th ranked medical research institution (it probably has a claim on the top
spot). This is probably the best illustration of how distorted rankings can
get.

Similarly, Berkeley and many other campuses (MIT, for instance) don't have med
schools, which affects their numbers.

As usual, rankings are fun, and they aren't useless. If a university ranks
high on this list, that's a pretty good sign that it is a well regarded
research institution. But as a "score card", it's not especially useful.
Seventh place vs tenth place probably doesn't have much meaning.

